# Mac OSX and Dell 3000cn in COLOR!



## Exslyder (Dec 11, 2005)

I've searched high and low looking for a solution which will work for the 3000cn, as well as any other systems.  I'm sure I'm not the only person especially if they own one of these beasts, who also own a PC, and that's where the solution lies.  While I've seen a few pseudo work-arounds, where maybe if you setup like 3 different printer queues, you may be able to print color if you're lucky, but in general the images are offset, and you have to work with the source code of one component or another to get it to work.. sounds like a real pain in the butt, and I know, I've been trying to get it to work for months off and on.  Then I found a script, written by someone on sourceforge, I would give you his name, but I can't seem to locate it.  As long as you have your printer up and running on a PC, that's all you really need, no need to worry about special PPD's, etc, etc.  Although you won't have all the features available to a native driver, I am able to print black and white pages at normal B&W speed, and the color is pretty spiffy itself.

With Jaguar and Tiger, you don't need to worry about setting up the LPR daemons on windows, as they support printing to windows printers.

http://iharder.sourceforge.net/macosx/winmacprinter/ 

That's the link to take you to the page.  Good Luck and let us all know if you're successful.

Joe


----------



## epieters (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi,

Here are the steps i took to get the color printing working on a Dell 3000cn:

1. download and install the hpijs drivers for MAC OS (http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/)
2. download and install the ESP Ghostscript from the same location.
3. add an LPD printer and select the HP Color Laserjet 5500 foomatic/hpijs as your printermodel
4. print as long as your toner(s) have color ;-)

If you still have problems, take a look at http://www.mit.edu/~jik/3000cn/ which is where I found pointers to the above steps.

-- Eric.


----------



## Eileen802 (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm a proud new iMac owner (happily switched!), OS X Tiger, and am attempting to follow Eric's instructions for getting my 3000cn to work.  
1. download and install the hpijs drivers for MAC OS (http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/)
2. download and install the ESP Ghostscript from the same location.
3. add an LPD printer and select the HP Color Laserjet 5500 foomatic/hpijs as your printermodel

I'm at step 3 and when adding an LPD printer it requires that I input an Address ("Enter host name or IP address") and Queue ("Leave blank for default queue").  Can someone please tell me what I should put enter in the Address?

Thanks, Eileen


----------



## joshuatree (Jul 13, 2006)

OK, I followed the instructions per Eric. All installs seemed to go well. My document ends up in the queue for the network printer (even tho I selected 'none') and won't get to the dell over my wireless.

Any ideas?!  Thanks!


----------



## benj79fr (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi everybody,
First, I want to excuse me because my English is not perfect as I write from France.

I followed instructions, and finally succeed printing with my Dell 3000cn and my MacBookPro, but I have a problem, photo quality is bad. It looks like an old HP Deskjet ! I selected 600dpi resolution in Word. I wonder where is the problem, printer configuration or driver... The printer is not set into "draft mode".

Have you got a good quality printing (in color) with your mac ?

Thanks a lot,

Benjamin


----------



## dsrichard (Apr 29, 2007)

What am I missing. I actually managed to get a linksys Bridge attached to the printer. Setup an LDP printer with the IP address of the bridge/printer. Still no color. Ideas?

David


----------



## thingummijig (May 6, 2008)

I was struggling till I followed the instructions in this other discussion:

http://macosx.com/forums/hardware-peripherals/245823-dell-3000-cn-printer.html

Just tried it and it worked for me.  (Running Mac OS X 10.4.11)

b.


----------



## amconsultancy (Mar 5, 2011)

have the same problems as all of you

looked at this link :

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=943418

after installing the HP5500 hpijs driver,  manually check the Dell printer is set to print in colour, when i went to the printer i noticed the "colour" mode had somehow been changed to black and white, changed this back to colour and hey presto - colour form the 3000CN - i am on OSX 10.6.6.  however quality is not great.

Adrien


----------



## mike08b (Dec 21, 2016)

epieters said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here are the steps i took to get the color printing working on a Dell 3000cn:
> 
> ...



I have tried these steps but am stuck with a "Filter failed" error every time I send a job to the printer.


----------

